# Forum Crowd Fund|Local Reviewer



## Daniel (13/8/18)

Not sure how to start this but I've been following a local reviewer of late who I think has the passion and I truly believe he can bring some local vibes to the vape reviewers genre....

He has the heart as they say but I think with the right tools he can be even better. 

So here's my attempt at a forum fund...

What he needs is : 

A better camera or phone to make his reviews better. 
Some better sound (sorted)
A tripod or phone mount of some kind 
Someone to sponsor him some interwebs bandwidth so he can upload better quality reviews.

If we all come together I'm sure we can help him on his journey to interwebs stardom  and this is no tongue in cheek or parody I really believe we need more local reviewers and urge every one of you to contribute in any small way you can. 

Let me be the first to contribute with a lapel mic to help out with the sound...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## zadiac (13/8/18)

So who is this reviewer and does he have any content we can watch?

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Daniel (14/8/18)

zadiac said:


> So who is this reviewer and does he have any content we can watch?


Yeah it's @Cor Caveman Vapes and he has some content...bit just starting out like most of us so if he grinds and brings out more content I think we can support him in any small form we can. 

So cats out the bag so to speak lol


----------



## Cor (14/8/18)

Joh Joh Joh Joh i did not expect this at alll joh joh joh joh ime speachless ime flabergastednesssed i really did not ever expect this in any way i dont know what to type.....i really dont know those are tears of joy suprized shocked and sommer elke emosie wat die klein hartjie kan gee.....

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Daniel (14/8/18)

Cor said:


> Joh Joh Joh Joh i did not expect this at alll joh joh joh joh ime speachless ime flabergastednesssed i really did not ever expect this in any way i dont know what to type.....i really dont know those are tears of joy suprized shocked and sommer elke emosie wat die klein hartjie kan gee.....


And that's why you need to reach interwebs stardom Jy pellie het meer persoonlikheid in jou linker pinkie as al die internasionale hersieners....

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Cor (14/8/18)

Daniel said:


> And that's why you need to reach interwebs stardom Jy pellie het meer persoonlikheid in jou linker pinkie as al die internasionale hersieners....


Hahahahaha ekt nou na ou tannie sofie se page gaan loer syt meer subs as wat ek kan tel ek sal 'n baar kostume bieste aantrek dan klim die subs pappie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (14/8/18)

Cor said:


> Hahahahaha ekt nou na ou tannie sofie se page gaan loer syt meer subs as wat ek kan tel ek sal 'n baar kostume bieste aantrek dan klim die subs pappie


Ek sal geld betaal om dit te sien lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (15/8/18)

Ok, kan ek 'n link kry om te gaan kyk asseblief? Ek gaan nie soek nie. Pos links sodat mense kan gaan kyk. Hulle sal nie iemand geldelik back as hulle nie weet hoe sy werk is nie.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Cor (15/8/18)

@zadiac there you go good sir.


These are one from my channel

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (15/8/18)

Thanks @Cor, I'll have a look

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

